# lowrance hds 5 help again



## walleyekiller (Mar 24, 2011)

Everything on the unit works fine but the charts do not have contour lines on them. Is there something I have to download? You would think they would be there with the lake insight .


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

keep zooming in till the lines show up.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I dont know about the hds, but on my elite you have to select the chart before it shows up. The elite does not automatically select it. Menu, settings, chart, chart data, enter. Scroll down and select the chart and hit enter. That is what I need to do on mine.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I have an HDS-5 and I agree with the last 2 posts. Make sure the 'Lowrance' chart is selected and then zoom in or out as needed. If you're in the middle of lake erie for example, you may be zoomed in too far and the depth contour won't change for another 1000 yards .

Does it at least show the shoreline? Do you have the latest software update?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

There is a setting in the chart part you can shut off the contour lines on my hds 7. Might want to check that too.


----------

